# Alleged Gang Rape on 11-Year Old Recorded on Cell Phones



## Ice Cream (Mar 9, 2011)

I apologize if this has been posted before.







> CBS/KHOU/AP) CLEVELAND, Texas - Police say the gang rape of an 11-year-old girl was captured on cell phone video, according to a search warrant affidavit obtained by several Houston media outlets. Eighteen juveniles and adults are accused of sexually assaulting the girl at an abandoned mobile home in Cleveland, Texas.
> 
> *
> Police say the lurid video circulated at a small Texas middle school.
> ...







> An alleged sexual assault of a Texas girl involving *nearly 20 people was recorded on cell phones, and a video of the alleged incident was circulating among students in her school district*, according to court documents obtained Tuesday.
> 
> As of Monday, 13 adults and five juveniles had been arrested as part of the investigation, authorities said. A defense attorney for one of the suspects told CNN affiliate KPRC that the number of suspects could increase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 9, 2011)

She's 11, why was she doing sexual crap anyway at such a young age? .

But that's pretty sick, like, really S:


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmm Get couple of slaps from girls or gang rape? "Jeopardy theme song plays"


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> She's 11, why was she doing sexual crap anyway at such a young age? .



Not that it matters but I don't think she participated willing
seeing that she was threatened regardless if they said it would be
girls who would commit the act.

One of the defense attorneys was stated to say that she wasn't completely innocent in this ordeal from the cnn video.

But that's a null point considering her age...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> She's 11, why was she doing sexual crap anyway at such a young age? .
> 
> But that's pretty sick, like, really S:



She was doing it cause 28 or so guys were forcing her to. That is sure a hell of a lot of people interested in 1 11 year old. Sure is quite a lot of people involved in this.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

she was going to have sex with the four guys but they tricked her and brought more?


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 9, 2011)

**


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 9, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> she was going to have sex with the four guys but they tricked her and brought more?



It's tempting but don't just read the bolded parts.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

Seriously though why would she choose being gang raped over the alternative?


----------



## Juno (Mar 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> She's 11, why was she doing sexual crap anyway at such a young age? .




... 

This kind of reaction is precisely why journalists have to stop mincing about and stop describing alleged rape as 'sexual acts'. If people can read about an account of gang rape and walk away thinking the child victim was an active participant... well fuck.

At least it's not as bad as the NYT article that went into strange and unnecessary detail about what the victim was wearing.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 9, 2011)

This world is going to Hell in a hand basket if it doesn't change it's ways.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 9, 2011)

I wish they'd throw these kinds of monsters into a cell and throw away the keys. Let them rot there.


----------



## Sora (Mar 9, 2011)

wow

one of the most fucked up articles i read in nf
and they're alot of fucked up articles i read


----------



## Karsh (Mar 9, 2011)

This fills me with so much rage

castration is in order.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2011)

Karsh said:


> This fills me with so much rage
> 
> castration is in order.



I second this.



> Seriously though why would she choose being gang raped over the alternative?





> "he would have some girls 'beat her up' or *she would not be taken back to her residence if she did not comply*.



Maybe she feared getting killed by the beatings and kidnapping? 

I don't get what are some people saying she was willing. She wasn't certainly bright by follow them but the moment someone tells a 11 yo girl they are going to beat her (by girls or not) if she doesn't perform sex on them, that's rape right there. 

Then other +15 people appear? .... Seriously, I agree with Ice., this is Hentai level of fucked up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

.............


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 9, 2011)

...Poor girl


----------



## Talon. (Mar 9, 2011)

> *The girl said she engaged in sexual acts in the bedroom and bathroom of the residence. While in the bathroom, she said, she heard one suspect on the phone inviting other people over to have sex with her, and said when she came out of the bathroom four men she did not know were there, the affidavit said.
> 
> The aunt of the suspect arrived home, however, and "the victim and the other individuals left the residence in haste through the rear window of the house," according to the affidavit. After leaving, the girl said she and the others went to an abandoned trailer where the sexual acts continued, the affidavit said.
> 
> "Victim stated that digital still images and digital video images of the sex acts were recorded by one or more individuals using cellular telephones," according to the affidavit.*



My god....thats just awful 

(am i the only one that hates how technical they are with the wording?)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

must have been one hot little mama


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 9, 2011)

There's gotta be something in their water that made the entire town pedophiles 

28 goddamned people. Damn.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 9, 2011)

Disgusting and horrifying.

That poor girl is going to be in a lifetime of therapy.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 9, 2011)

11 year old girl riding around with older men...? What? Why...? 

Something seems off about this.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

Bellville said:


> 11 year old girl riding around with older men...? What? Why...?
> 
> Something seems off about this.


 
maybe they have been grooming her for sometime.


----------



## hellonoam (Mar 9, 2011)

> The aunt of the suspect arrived home, however, and "the victim and the other individuals left the residence in haste through the rear window of the house," according to the affidavit. After leaving, the girl said she and the others went to an abandoned trailer where the sexual acts continued



Why would a "rape victim" follow her "assaulters" out the window into a trailer to keep on having sex?

She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl. I am sure that it was consensual and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky

Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl.*I am sure that it was consensual* and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky
> 
> Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*




I would understand your argument if she was at the age of legal consent but.......she's 11 years-old. =/


----------



## emROARS (Mar 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> Why would a "rape victim" follow her "assaulters" out the window into a trailer to keep on having sex?
> 
> She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl. I am sure that it was consensual and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky
> 
> Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*



She was 11.

_E-L-E-V-E-N_



It's pedophilia for god sake.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

What a whore


How dare she not enjoy it. 


/Sarcasm

Fuck those guys

I hope they all drop the soap when the enter jail


----------



## Bellville (Mar 9, 2011)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> maybe they have been grooming her for sometime.



And who the hell would "they" be? Again I ask what she is doing hanging around with older men in the first place. I didn't see any mentions of family connections, which would be the most obvious way for someone to get at her.


I'm _kind of_ leaning to hellonoam's side of this with the information we have. She sounds like a little whore who got in over her head. But that's just with what I see here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd have to see this video in order to determine if it was rape rape or consentual.


----------



## Zhiyao (Mar 9, 2011)

I have lost all hope in all that is good in this society


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 9, 2011)

What is this i dont even


----------



## Superstars (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd have to see this video in order to determine if it was rape rape or consentual.



My LORD, what is wrong with this world. It is stats rape son.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> Why would a "rape victim" follow her "assaulters" out the window into a trailer to keep on having sex?


If I was a gambling man I would put my money on her being frightened. Getting violated more than likely made her feel completely defenseless and vulnerable. It is not necessary to look at her age as the majority of adults would feel the same way. 



> She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl. I am sure that it was consensual and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky
> 
> Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*


What you're saying doesn't make sense. 

In this situation 28 men did decide to rape an 11 year old girl, even if we follow your logic and assume the girl was willing to have sex with them. She is incapable of consenting to sex therefore they raped her. 

I find it funny and intriguing that you assume 28 guys who would sleep with an 11 year girl old one after the other would have the moral compass to show them that forcefully raping someone is wrong. 

In conclusion, she was raped even if she did ''agree'' to it and you are a prick.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> Why would a "rape victim" follow her "assaulters" out the window into a trailer to keep on having sex?
> 
> She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl. I am sure that it was consensual and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky
> 
> Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*



She's 11 years old, and you are basing your speculations on nothing.  Your entire post makes no sense.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 9, 2011)

Superstars said:


> My LORD, what is wrong with this world. It is stats rape son.



this is what's wrong with this world, we've grown so apathetic that we're no longer able to discern what's right and wrong. Even i am no longer outraged by this, i've come to expect it.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 9, 2011)

If it was a little boy with a bunch of women, would this still be wrong by NF's standards?

Just wondering. I have a hard time gauging the moral compass here.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> Why would a "rape victim" follow her "assaulters" out the window into a trailer to keep on having sex?
> 
> She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl. I am sure that it was consensual and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky
> 
> Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*



You sir, are a terrible person.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 9, 2011)

Bellville said:


> If it was a little boy with a bunch of women, would this still be wrong by NF's standards?
> 
> Just wondering. I have a hard time gauging the moral compass here.



I see common sense ain't common anymore.



> this is what's wrong with this world, we've grown so apathetic that we're no longer able to discern what's right and wrong. Even i am no longer outraged by this, i've come to expect it.


May the LORD have mercy on all our souls then.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Mar 9, 2011)

ages 14 to 27? What the hell are 27 yr olds hanging out with 14 yr olds anyways. Hell they even have each other phone numbers.

 That'd be like a younger brother of a friend of mine calling me up: "Dude, we got this 5th grader blowing us over here, you wanna come get a piece of this?" What 27 yr old, pedo or not, would even step into a situation like that? Fucking insane.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

I really hope the girl recovers from this mentally and physically and these fucks get the same treatment they gave.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

27 year olds probably only suspected she was underage, but did it anyway, i 'm telling u she probably looked a like a stunner for 11 year old, if u can imagine such a thing, which i've seen.  especially girls dressing sluttier at younger ages.

it is statutory, wether she wanted to mess around or not.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

I honestly cannot express rage enough.

She was eleven. She was raped. It's hard enough to live with rape once. But to have twenty-eight men rape her, and at such a young age? What the fuck is this?

Castration. It's the only answer. Castrate every single last man, boy, child and transvestite that was involved. Cut off their penises and beat them with it. This is absolutely fucking sick.

And it's nothing less than what I expected. This is the world we live in, and people get off on reporting horrible stories and leaving the good news out to dry. I understand bad news is controversial, dramatic, and interesting, but reading depressing shit like this twenty-four seven is sick, especially if it's all that people _want_ to read.

Death to those in this case. Brutal, horrible death.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> Why would a "rape victim" follow her "assaulters" out the window into a trailer to keep on having sex?
> 
> She wasn't raped. 28 guys would NOT all agree to rape a girl. I am sure that it was consensual and when people in school were calling her a whore, she lied that it was a rape. How long was this video circulating for the whole school to have seen this all before she even said anything. It is common for a woman to lie about rape, especially when the sex was so freaky
> 
> Dont get me wrong rape is terrible, *but she was not raped*


 
Please just shut the fuck up 

*@Legendary Beauty: *Agreed, I have little sisters and trust me if this ever happened to any of them the law better dawn well be passing out death penalties as if it were free samples


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Please just shut the fuck up
> 
> *@Legendary Beauty: *Agreed, I have little sisters and trust me if this ever happened to any of them the law better dawn well be passing out death penalties as if it were free samples



well it begs the question, where's the girls parents?  i mean, why would her aunt be the one that makes the rapists leave, just to rape her somewhere else?

when u see your daughter or niece hanging out in the bedroom with 10 guys, u should put an end to that!


----------



## Bellville (Mar 9, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> well it begs the question, where's the girls parents?  i mean, why would her aunt be the one that makes the rapists leave, just to rape her somewhere else?
> 
> when u see your daughter or niece hanging out in the bedroom with 10 guys, u should put an end to that!


It was the aunt of one of the _suspects_. And it said they fled the house, we don't know that she just sat around watching tv afterward or that she even had to kick them out.


Wondering how many 14 year olds are in the same _middle school_ with her too why the fuck aren't they in high school?. How else would her classmates be getting videos of that kind of shit? Yes the situation is horrifying, but some of this isn't adding up, IMO. It doesn't quite seem real/seems there's something amiss here.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

That's fucking sick


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

Bellville said:


> It was the aunt of one of the _suspects_. And it said they fled the house, we don't know that she just sat around watching tv afterward or that she even had to kick them out.
> 
> 
> Wondering how many 14 year olds are in the same _middle school_ with her too why the fuck aren't they in high school?. How else would her classmates be getting videos of that kind of shit? Yes the situation is horrifying, but some of this isn't adding up, IMO. It doesn't quite seem real/seems there's something amiss here.



i'm willing to be she meant to fuck at least a few of those guys and it snowballed due to a perfect storm of guys with nothing to do showing up.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 9, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i'm willing to be she meant to fuck at least a few of those guys and it snowballed due to a perfect storm of guys with nothing to do showing up.



I'd believe it, too. Whether or not she wanted it to begin with, that little girl is going to be so messed up.



Seriously though... 28? The fuck.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I really hope the girl recovers from this mentally and physically and these fucks get the same treatment they gave.



They will likely not receive the same treatment or anything close to it. The juveniles aged 14-15 will probably be out before they're 21.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 9, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> I wish they'd throw these kinds of monsters into a cell and throw away the keys. Let them rot there.



I wish they'd let you join them.

Seriously, do you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have not a single ounce of originiality?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow...just wow. This is one of the most disturbing things I've read in a while. These sick fucks have forfeited the right to have a dick.

I hope that they get caught. _Really_, I do.


----------



## Juno (Mar 9, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> well it begs the question, where's the girls parents?



Where were the parents of the underage rapists?



FapperWocky said:


> i'm willing to be she meant to fuck at least a few of those guys and it snowballed due to a perfect storm of guys with nothing to do showing up.




Based on what? Because she accepted a ride with three guys she probably knew beforehand?

Sure, every time I accept lifts off people I know, it's only because I'm going to fuck 'em.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Let's drop a small tactical nuke on that town, and drain the swamp a bit


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I wish they'd let you join them.
> 
> Seriously, do you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have not a single ounce of originiality?



I'm not trying to be original. I think the punishment for rape, especially if the victim is a child, should be imprisonment for life.
And this here is an exceptionally severe case of rape.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I wish they'd let you join them.
> 
> Seriously, do you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have not a single ounce of originiality?



If being not original was a criminal offense, you'd be a lifer.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 9, 2011)

Why can't someone invite everyone responsible to a "PEDO POTLUCK".

+Gun them down for trespassing when they show up?

It is Texas, after all...  Shooting trespassers = perfectly legal?


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

How about just rapists in general?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 9, 2011)

What the fuck!?


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Why can't someone invite everyone responsible to a "PEDO POTLUCK".
> 
> +Gun them down for trespassing when they show up?
> 
> It is Texas, after all... Shooting trespassers = perfectly legal?


 
not really trespassing if they are invited but I'd still gun them down anyway


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 9, 2011)

That is so sick those guys don't deserve a dick. I hope they get life in prison.


----------



## On and On (Mar 9, 2011)

at least now that can go to prison and get gangraped by 28 plus large fellows


----------



## Bill G (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel like part of the story is missing.

Oh well.  Missing parts or not, it's still statutory rape.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Between 14 to 27 years old, the whole lot of them.  Godddammit, where's the Punisher?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 9, 2011)

Karsh said:


> This fills me with so much rage
> 
> castration is in order.



I third or forth this, and also multiple soap dropping in the prison shower.  A taste of their 
own medicine.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 9, 2011)

What the fuck were these prehistoric hicks on? 
This is absolutely disgusting... that poor girl....


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow 28 dudes, after that talk about throwing a hot dog in a hallway.


----------



## kidgogeta (Mar 10, 2011)

There is no way in hell that there were 28 males who were all down for sharing a single 11 year old girl. That's just too hard to believe for me. The men are all pathetic losers especially the adults. As others have said though it is just the most logical assumption that the girl isn't entirely innocent, not that this excuses what the men did in the slightest.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 10, 2011)

Am I allowed to say "men" here?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Mar 10, 2011)

Eghh so disgusting

1.Getting off on a little girl
2. Getting off on rape
3. Sharing a girl with 28 other Guys


What kind of town is that?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Wow 28 dudes, after that talk about throwing a hot dog in a hallway.



Never understood this. If someone slept with 28 guys how would that stretch her out more than someone who slept with one guy who was 9x7 100 times?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 10, 2011)

DAMN...........................WTF


----------



## hyakku (Mar 10, 2011)

What the fucking what?

I'm beyond confused at this story. Someone, if they could, please reason out the following elements of this story for me:

1. Why was an 11 year old getting rides from 14 year olds? Why do they have her phone number? And why is she just "riding around" at fucking 11, don't you do shit outside or something??(This isn't meant to be a comment on her character at all, i'm legitimately confused about this)

2. How did they go from riding around to in this kids house and demanding sex? Again, there's a huge plot hole here to me. Did they pick her up from school, or from her house? If it was from her house, seriously, what? In fact, how the fuck are 14 year olds DRIVING?

3. Ok, so she's fucking or whatever in the bathroom when she hears people getting called, she didn't think to  bite this guys dick and run out? I can understand though, maybe she was afraid, but then she snuck out the back quietly with them, and again, these 14 year olds DRIVE (something is already wrong with the reporting, someone had to be older than 14) to another spot? What the fucking what?

4. I'm sure this has already been mentioned, but how the fuck do FOURTEEN year olds have TWENTY SEVEN YEAR OLDS that are dtf an eleven year old in their phonebook? How the fuck do you even meet them? The Anti - Homosexual Pedophilia Alliance meetings?

5. Finally, WHAT THE FUCKING WHAT? Their were VIDEOS circulating around school, of a gangbang of an 11 year old, with peoples FACES and shit, enough to identify most of them??? Who in the fucking MIDDLE school wanted to see it, what 28 year old p*d*p**** doesn't know to not let your face be recorded, and who was high enough to think RECORDING an illegal gangbang and showing it to everyone was a good idea?

I honestly don't think this girl had much to do with it, regardless of how skeptical I am, I can easily see a situation in which she could've had this happen without ever intending to have sex, but these aforementioned factors are mind boggling.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 10, 2011)

I order that those 28 degenerates be dipped in Acid... every 10 minutes so that their screams are heard for miles on end.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

Fucking sick, if there's video evidence and it was truly a rape, execute each and everyone of the fuckers. EXECUTE THEM ALL! We don't need more scum in our society. More inhumane trash who would do this to a child... seriously.. 11 years old means she's probably not done with puberty and they did serious damage to her reproductive system...

I'll bet anything the video is on 4chan already if it exists -_- who knows, maybe the guys there are gonna do the right thing like with the puppy case and identify the assholes in the video. Prolly not though. It's 4chan after all.

However, if it turns out that she really was just doing sexual stuff with someone of her choice and now calling rape, god damn she needs to be bitch slapped. I honestly don't know what the truth is, but I'm just disgusted all around.

Edit: Being it's Texas, I REALLY hope they institute the death penalty for each and everyone of them.

Edit2: Some of the guys (at least from the pics of the links) are black, ya, they're prolly gonna get executed, ya racism of Texas I guess.

And gauging on more of the information in the links and that video, sounds like she was most likely doing sexual stuff, got outta hand, and still... she isn't old enough to be physically ready nor is she old enough in the slightest to be mentally ready, fucked up all around.

**


----------



## Omolara (Mar 11, 2011)

Regardless, an eleven year old cannot consent. It's still rape.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 11, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> I wish they'd throw these kinds of monsters into a cell and throw away the keys. Let them rot there.



Yeah thats it put them in a nice warm cell with 3 hot meals a day, yard time, also don't forget some other activities! Or you could bring out a chair and flip a switch and stir-fry his brains out, or gas his lungs making them melt, or hang the bastard. All possbile endings to a vile life. We need the death pentaly back in the USA right quick then shit like this wounldn't happen.



Karsh said:


> This fills me with so much rage
> 
> castration is in order.



Also another great punishment.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Never understood this. If someone slept with 28 guys how would that stretch her out more than someone who slept with one guy who was 9x7 100 times?



Is the 1 guy screwing them 100 times in a row?


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow American, I only suspected that those things are only in Asian Country like Philippines, China, or Japan.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah thats it put them in a nice warm cell with 3 hot meals a day, yard time, also don't forget some other activities!


Naptime and milk and cookies are the best!! (yes, they have snack time)

Inmates live better than many free people do. Fuck keeping them alive and letting them "rot".


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 11, 2011)

Texas**


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

they should dissolve their dicks on acid -_-


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously 28 people? What the fuck thats just wrong. I hope they get they're dicks shoved into a blender  and fucking die like come on the girls 11 years old.


----------



## thunderbear (Mar 11, 2011)

Every one of them rapists 16 and older should be dipped back and forth into pools of 33F water and then 211F water, repeatedly for two hours.  After that, pour salt onto their tongues to dry their mouths, only to give them the satisfaction of being waterboarded.  After that, force them to watch stupidly boring movies and listen to horrible literature until their eyes and ears bleed.  Play three or four extremely high pitched, yet different wavelength and frequency sound waves whenever they try to go to sleep.  Make them wear moldy/slightly wet clothes in order to give them rashes all over when they walk.  Lastly introduce them to jigsaw, showing them a picture of the one they tortured, while jigsaw whispers: "_are you sorry now?_"


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 12, 2011)

A life in the prison would do better.  Even most inmate has higher standard than harming little girl, these rapists would be getting the business end of cellmate's punishment for life.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 12, 2011)

Saddest part? Anyone who is actually indicted will see on average no more than five years in jail and yet this girl is now ruined for life.


----------



## Juno (Mar 12, 2011)

krickitat said:


> Saddest part? Anyone who is actually indicted will see on average no more than five years in jail and yet this girl is now ruined for life.



Another sad part is that the town has closed ranks around the rapists. The rapists were black and the victim seems to be hispanic, so go figure. They had a town meeting to discuss what happened and basically used it to criticise the victim and accuse her of being a troublemaker who 'wanted this to happen'. No joking.

Some parts of America really have no right to consider themselves any better than the middle east.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why must you all keep a thread like this alive  Makes me shiver whenever I see threads like these.

And whatever happened to raping older girls. Whats with the kid rape? Kids look like kids, who gets turned on by kids? WHO!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I honestly cannot express rage enough.
> 
> She was eleven. She was raped. It's hard enough to live with rape once. But to have twenty-eight men rape her, and at such a young age? What the fuck is this?
> 
> ...



You're a sick fuck 

Also, how the fuck can you foam at the mouth every single time you read a news story like that, I mean it's ridiculous. It's like you've never read a child rape story at all in your whole life.  

The girl got raped and the culprits will probaby get raped their whole life in prison, stop shitting yourself and get over it.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> 27 year olds probably only suspected she was underage, but did it anyway, i 'm telling u she probably looked a like a stunner for 11 year old, if u can imagine such a thing, which i've seen.  especially girls dressing sluttier at younger ages.
> 
> it is statutory, wether she wanted to mess around or not.



Dude, that's just wrong.  I've never looked at any 11-year old and thought . Maybe a few 16 year olds, but an 11-year old? I mean we're talking about pre-puberty here, speaking as an ephebophile myself, I don't see how anyone couldn't distinguish an 11 year old from a smoking hot high school chick.


----------



## Feminist (Mar 12, 2011)

krickitat said:


> Saddest part? Anyone who is actually indicted will see on average no more than five years in jail and yet this girl is now ruined for life.





Juno said:


> Another sad part is that the town has closed ranks around the rapists. The rapists were black and the victim seems to be hispanic, so go figure. They had a town meeting to discuss what happened and basically used it to criticise the victim and accuse her of being a troublemaker who 'wanted this to happen'. No joking.
> 
> Some parts of America really have no right to consider themselves any better than the middle east.



Ugh, the girl was raped and they pulled out the victim blaming bullshit? Disgusting rape apologists right there.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 12, 2011)

> An alleged sexual assault of a Texas girl involving nearly 20 people was recorded on cell phone*s*, and a *video of the alleged incident was circulating among students in her school district,* according to court documents obtained Tuesday.



And that's why teenagers should be tried as adults.

Should be 14 and up.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesus, poor girl must've been torn apart.


----------



## Kage (Mar 13, 2011)

13 *adults* vs 5 juveniles. the girl may or may have not hit puberty to boot.

what a damn shame. disgusting too.


----------



## CandleGuy (Mar 13, 2011)

Castration should be on the table as punishment


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh, stuff like this makes me sick. 

Poor girl, her life just changed dramatically.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

thunderbear said:


> Every one of them rapists 16 and older should be dipped back and forth into pools of 33F water and then 211F water, repeatedly for two hours.  After that, pour salt onto their tongues to dry their mouths, only to give them the satisfaction of being waterboarded.  After that, force them to watch stupidly boring movies and listen to horrible literature until their eyes and ears bleed.  Play three or four extremely high pitched, yet different wavelength and frequency sound waves whenever they try to go to sleep.  Make them wear moldy/slightly wet clothes in order to give them rashes all over when they walk.  Lastly introduce them to jigsaw, showing them a picture of the one they tortured, while jigsaw whispers: "_are you sorry now?_"



Holy fuck this post is the best fucking post in the history of this forum. Rep this guy now.


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2011)

...


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont care if it sounds racist. I thought to myself "all of them were black" turns out i was right.....


----------



## Superstars (Mar 20, 2011)

^That is a shame. The Devil is just busy and most likely they are going to pay the price.

God help us all.


----------



## Juno (Mar 20, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> I dont care if it sounds racist. I thought to myself "all of them were black" turns out i was right.....



No, no, nipper. You don't _sound_ racist. You _are _racist.


----------



## Psych (Mar 20, 2011)

This is just.....


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2011)

Thread did not deliver.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 20, 2011)

Penance said:


> ...



I am disappointed in Kathleen Passidomo...

This is one of the worst stories I have ever read in the NF Cafe and the reaction to the victim is inexcusable.  These rapists had to realize how old the victim really was and decided to take advantage of her.


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2011)

^Some ACTUALLY considered that she (an eleven year old girl) may have lied about her age...


----------



## blueblip (Mar 20, 2011)

To those who've heard the follow up of this, the town's people are now defending the rapists by saying the 11 year old was dressed in a way that 'made her look older than she was' so she is at fault, not the boys.

Reminds of an incident that happened in my country India a year or two ago. Right next to the capital city New Delhi, there's a sort of suburb that's part of the neighbouring state, where this one college couple were wandering around. Some goons from a nearby village came up in a car, beat up the guy, took the girl and gang raped her, dumped her and returned to their village.

When the cops went to village, the village elder says this: "boys will be boys and do these sort of things, you can't blame them." What frightened me more was that some cops working on the case based in the area told me that they agree with the village elder (I'm a journalist, and was working on the story, had my sources within the local police force etc.).

Kinda sad that sick ideas like this are what cut across cultures and boundaries...


----------



## Superstars (Mar 20, 2011)

This world don't know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 20, 2011)

No, I'd say it does know right from wrong. The problem is people behave like children. A child knows when he or she has done something bad, but they lack the ability to control or restrain themselves.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, a man with no control is like a city without walls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

Superstars said:


> This world is going to Hell in a hand basket if it doesn't change it's ways.


Yes because rape is totally a new thing. 

Look just because you're in it now don't go expecting the world to change. 

The girls father should get to sodomize these men with a red hot iron pipe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor girl.  11 and ganged rape. I keep hoping the world will change, but its still crumbling... 

I hope all of the people involved suffer by the hand of Justice!


----------



## Osiris (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there seriously a debate over what she was wearing? I've never seen an 11 year-old that could pass for a 20 year-old, regardless of clothing. That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

I like how the word alleged is in the title as if to say "Yeah, she could have wanted it." Gotta love journalism.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 21, 2011)

Penance said:


> ^Some ACTUALLY considered that she (an eleven year old girl) may have lied about her age...



Like others have said, this looks more like some are being apologists where the rapists are concerned.  Sadly, some people are trying to avoid placing blame on the attackers.  It is not right to place blame for a rape on a girl or woman's wardrobe or makeup.  I am not sure if the 11-year-old was dressed as some residents of Cleveland said, but that should be of no consequence.  In the affidavit, some of those guys were said to have threatened the 11-year-old with beatings from other girls.  That speaks of a forced act, period.  These guys are also idiots for having recorded these acts.


----------



## hehey (Mar 21, 2011)

blueblip said:


> To those who've heard the follow up of this, the town's people are now defending the rapists by saying the 11 year old was dressed in a way that 'made her look older than she was' so she is at fault, not the boys.


So if she was an older woman then gang rape would be ok? it doesnt amtter what she looked like it doesnt suddenly make it ok, what is with this town....


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Thread did not deliver.



Yet you always do. Thanks Sas.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

blueblip said:


> To those who've heard the follow up of this, the town's people are now defending the rapists by saying the 11 year old was dressed in a way that 'made her look older than she was' so she is at fault, not the boys.


What?

I can't believe they said that. Hopefully this will come back to bite them on the butt. Though I have a feeling this story will turn worse :/


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 22, 2011)

Still does not matter how a 11 year old dressed up or suggested anything, consensual or not, nearly all countries in the world doesn't allow sex with 11 year old. Those men and teens who had sex are at fault for underage sex.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 22, 2011)

This mentions her family more for those interested


*Spoiler*: __ 



CLEVELAND - All Maria wanted was to see her 11-year-old daughter.

Weeks ago, the girl had been hushed away to a "safe house" for her own protection - after the phone calls started, and the disturbing, sexually explicit videos began surfacing in this town of 9,000 about 50 miles north of downtown Houston.

Seventeen men and boys, including a middle school student and adults in their 20s, have been charged with sexually assaulting Maria's daughter, a sixth-grader, in a dingy trailer. That number could grow to 28.

Last week, while hospitalized for an illness, Maria finally received a brief visit from the girl.

"My daughter was crying and crying and hugging on me," Maria said. "She didn't want to leave. She misses her family and wants to come home."

But the family's tiny gray wooden home off a long, dark forested road on the outskirts of town is no longer considered safe for the 11-year-old. Child Protective Services put the girl in a foster home for her protection and restricted her family from even speaking to her, the family said.

Local officials say the attack has devastated this close-knit community, leaving many to wonder who will be charged next. There's talk that a star athlete at Cleveland High School was seen sexually assaulting the girl on the video. The son of a local school board member is involved, too.

Someone has been making phone calls to Maria's house. Police fear they're coming from people seeking retribution.

"They keep calling and asking for her," said Maria, whose last name is not being printed to protect her daughter's identity. "They don't believe me when I say she's not here and cuss us out. They're trying to find her. This is the time when she needs us the most."
Music blaring

Cleveland, a town whose history dates to 1836, is nestled near the picturesque Sam Houston National Forest. Timber, cattle, farming and oil fuel the town's economy.

Normally a quiet place, the community recently has been in an uproar over a looming election to recall three City Council members accused of mismanagement.

When the sex assault story broke wide open in recent weeks, the town gained further unwanted attention.

The editor of the Cleveland Advocate, Vanesa Brashier, who has kept her hand on the pulse of this community, said, Feelings are raw as these things keep happening and then theres no time to heal. Our town has been in the spotlight too much lately.

Some Cleveland residents, like Kisha Williams, are critical of the 11-year-olds parents.

Where were they when this girl was seen wandering at all hours with no supervision and pretending to be much older? she asked.

Several churches have organized special prayer events for the town.

Carter Williams, 64, seated at a small card table playing dominoes inside a local grocery, does not think laying blame is the right response to the sex assault.

This is a praying time for the young men and the young girl, Williams said. Seems like everyone in this whole town needs some God in their life.
Inside a trailer

Over the Thanksgiving holiday, retiree Joe Harrison noticed an 11-year-old girl as he walked past an abandoned trailer to play dominoes with friends in what locals call "the Hood."

He thought the girl looked older than her years with her long hair and dark makeup. She was standing near the aging brown trailer, which was partially covered by a blue tarp and had remained unoccupied since Hurricane Ike except for an occasional drug user who would sneak inside to smoke crack.

Later, Harrison heard loud music blaring from that same trailer on Ross Street. But he thought the girl had already been picked up by her mother. He never realized anything horrible might have happened until weeks later when the arrests started.

"I have a granddaughter that age and can't imagine anything like that happening to her," he said. "Whoever did this should pay for it."

Cleveland police say the 11-year-old was sexually assaulted inside that trailer and a small blue house with white trim around the corner.

The assaults happened Nov. 28 after a 19-year-old with prior drug convictions persuaded the young girl to leave her house and go "riding around" with him and two other young men, according to a Cleveland police officer's sworn statement.

They first went to the blue house, where she was ordered to disrobe. If she refused, the statement said, she was warned other girls would beat her up and she would never get a ride back home.

Soon she was having sex with multiple young men there, the statement said. Someone used a phone to invite four more men, who soon arrived.

Not long afterward, the group fled through a back window when they heard a relative of one of the teens arriving at the blue house. The 11-year-old left behind her bra and panties as the group moved to the nearby abandoned trailer, where the assaults continued. As the men had sex with the girl, others used their cell phones to take photographs and video, police said.
Familiar faces in video

Over the next two days, the recordings went viral around school. One student who recognized the girl and several of the young men, including star athletes, in the videos, alerted school authorities and triggered the investigation.

So far, 17 suspects have been charged, ranging in age from a middle-schooler to a 27-year-old. Seven are high school students, including two members of Cleveland's state-ranked basketball team. Another is the 21-year-old son of a school board member. Several have prior criminal records for drug sales, aggravated robbery and manslaughter.

James D. Evans III, an attorney who represents three of the defendants, insists: "This is not a case of a child who was enslaved or taken advantage of."

Investigators note an 11-year-old can never legally give consent.

On her Facebook page, the 11-year-old tells whomever she befriends that she's aware people have probably heard about her, but she doesn't care what they think.

"If you dislike me, deal with it," she wrote.

Sometimes she comes across like a little girl, such as when she talks of her special talent for making "weird sound effects" and "running in circles" to overcome nervousness.

But she also makes flamboyant statements about drinking, smoking and sex. Yet her vulnerability pokes through the tough veneer as she tells of "being hurt many times," where she "settled for less" and "let people take advantage" and "walk all over" her. She vows to learn from her mistakes.

While Maria said she never saw any of her daughter's Internet postings, she believes her 11-year-old might have been seeking misguided attention.
Earlier signs of trouble

Shortly before the video recordings surfaced at school, there was a sign of trouble. Her daughter had borrowed her father's cell phone, and afterward Maria discovered a lurid photo of a young man that had been e-mailed to it.

"I asked about it, and she said she knew nothing. So I told her I was taking it to the police, and I did," Maria said. "They still have the phone. And I've not heard anything back."

Meanwhile, not only has the girl been forced from the town where she was born, but authorities also want the entire family to relocate.

"The police think we may be in danger. Because if they can't get my 11-year-old, they might take out their revenge on us," said Maria, as extra patrols are making rounds down her street.

Neither Cleveland police nor Child Protective Services would discuss the safety issue or a closed-door hearing with the family held Friday in Coldspring. State District Judge Elizabeth Coker said a gag order has been issued.
Struggle for children

Maria's two older daughters, who are in advanced placement classes and the band, and her 9-year-old son have all cried about being uprooted. However, the 11-year-old, who was withdrawn from Cleveland schools when the videos surfaced, is enrolled in gifted and talented classes at her new school and is "doing fine," Maria said.

Yet life for the children has been a struggle, as their father cannot find carpentry work and their mother earns very little by cleaning houses. The mortgage holder recently notified the family that they were being evicted but gave them extra time because of the family crisis.

The stress has grown so intense, the 16-year-old daughter said, that her parents considered separating, while the 11-year-old is having regrets about following through with the case.

But Maria wants those who stole her daughter's childhood prosecuted. She said her daughter was threatened with beatings or death if she refused to cooperate.

"These guys knew she was in middle school," Maria said. "You could tell that whenever you talked to her. She still loves stuffed bears."




I think the child may be disturbed from some reports I read earlier but that does not excuse defending  the rapists at all no child can give consent and its sick that they would do this...but if what i heard is true and she was abused or neglected at home then her parents should be addressed as well.

I hope the child can have the best treatment and care to help her through this


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah thats it put them in a nice warm cell with 3 hot meals a day, yard time, also don't forget some other activities! Or you could bring out a chair and flip a switch and stir-fry his brains out, or gas his lungs making them melt, or hang the bastard. All possbile endings to a vile life. We need the death pentaly back in the USA right quick then shit like this wounldn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Also another great punishment.



Jail isn't all that great as you put it out to be, you forget the one little concern of the hundreds of other dangerous criminals that have been there for years that are on edge and dangerous lol now stick these pedos in there and see if they'll survive a night without them getting about 30 dicks in their asses for what they've done 

This story is fucked up though, i'm with everyone else when it comes to the question about how the fuck do 28 dudes agree to gangbanging a minor , that shit is just mind boggling.


----------



## Juno (Mar 22, 2011)

Enough of the jokes about prison rape. I think people have beaten that disgustingly pro-rape point to death by now.


----------



## Soca (Mar 22, 2011)

Juno said:


> Enough of the jokes about prison rape. I think people have beaten that disgustingly pro-rape point to death by now.



who's joking ? I'm trying to make a point to the fellow here because he described jail as a fly by night punishment.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

I still am confused as to what happened. Yes it's possible she lied about her age, yes it's possible she was choosing to engage in sex with someone and it escalated, but it still sounds like there are too many fucked people too.. what the fuck exactly happened? I mean, shouldn't the video be evidence of her not enjoying it and being forced? If it's so prevalent why isn't that used in the case to just say "ya, fuck the rapists, send their ass to jail for life"? I haven't heard anything about that :\


----------

